

Zillow, ex-MS, Pure Networks, Cisco hacker killed by random bullet in Seattle - rubyrescue
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2018285764_shooting26m.html

======
rubyrescue
I'm submitting this in honor of my friend, Justin Ferrari. He was a fellow
hacker at Viair (now Good Technology). He worked at Microsoft with the Outlook
Express team, among other things, helped start Pure Networks (acquired by
Cisco). He was a really amazing guy. He was killed while driving w/his father
and children through South Seattle by a random bullet thought to have come
from two kids who were arguing on the side of the road.

I submit this as a small way of reminding the community that life is short,
and as a small and insignificant way of honoring a great man.

~~~
mratzloff
I read this in the Seattle Times yesterday and it really made me angry. They
keep cutting the police budget and crime only increases... then things like
this happen.

There have been a lot of random shootings this year. Maybe we need to train
these thugs to shoot better, so they kill each other instead of innocent
people who are driving with their kids in the backseat. And of course, no one
in the area knows anything...

~~~
Fivesheep
It almost happened to my coworker last year about the same time and it's also
in the central area of Seattle. When he was walking along a street, there were
two cars driving by. a guy in one of the car took out a gun, and shot at the
other car. It's like 10 feet away from my friend. he's so scared, and he's
lucky didn't get shot.

------
mindstab
And this is why other nations have gun control laws. I think the rest of us
are continually scratching our heads at the proliferation of unregulated guns
in the US when they fairly clearly cause so many obvious problems. The article
skirts the issue just saying the city had noticed an increase in gun violence
and was "galvanized" but then back away and later just talked about police
budgets.

Most of the rest of the world honestly finds this aspect of the US quite
baffling.

~~~
viggity
guns kill people just like cars drive drunk and forks make people fat.

Mexico has super strict gun laws, read the news and you'll see how well that
is working out for them.

~~~
zbuc
That's kind of disingenuous, Mexico has massive corruption problems and a
massive, semi-open black market.

~~~
anamax
> That's kind of disingenuous, Mexico has massive corruption problems and a
> massive, semi-open black market. reply

And the US doesn't? Where do you think that the recreational drugs come from?

~~~
zbuc
Not to the degree Mexico has. And drugs are entirely different from guns --
drugs are something an individual takes that affects them; guns are bought by
those who either feel the need for defense or the need to kill people easier.

~~~
anamax
> And drugs are entirely different from guns

Not from the supplier's point of view. (There is one difference - guns aren't
consumables. Ignoring that, the US could supply a gun per crime with less than
1% of the suspected marijuana smuggling volume.)

FWIW, I've been offered illegal guns in both England and Japan. "You" may not
know where to find them (but I suspect that you're lying to yourself about
that) but anyone who does can.

------
sblom
I worked at Expedia while he was there. He and I didn't work directly
together. Despite that he and I are only very loosely connected through 6
months as coworkers more than 10 years ago, it somehow feels like I just
narrowly dodged a bullet.

I'm really saddened to hear about this. RIP Justin. And best regards to your
survivors.

------
laconian
RIP. :(

I didn't know the guy but heard about him on the news. What a tragedy.

------
Tycho
That's really awful.

How hard is it to get a car with bullet proof windows?

~~~
mindstab
Does any one else find it sad the question is about bullet proof glass and not
controlling guns?

The last place I was that someone I knew had bullet proof glass in their car
was Colombia. Are the American's here happy with this comparison on public
safety?

~~~
apr
Colombia, by the way, has strict gun controls.

